# Comcast business class - Remote access



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

We recently changed from a t1 to Comcast business class with static address. i want to access my network remotely. Comcast is telling me I need to place another router inside the linksys gateway they gave me and connect to\thru it. In fact when the tech came in he connected the gateway to the router I already had in place and everything seems to work without us doing anything to the internal router. How do I create remote access and vpn connections to my network (this is new to us) through the linksys router to our old router. I am assuming it has something to do with port forwarding, but I'm not sure. My boss doesn't trust the linksys gateway that comcast gave us and want to do as much on our internal equipment as possible. How can I remotely connect to this network? What are my options?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You now have
modem --> Linksys router --> old router, or
Linksys modem/router --> old router, right?

Put the old router into the Linksys's DMZ and you will not need to do any port forwarding on the Linksys.


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

I'm sorry, I don't understand. How can I connect remotely. If I just put in the static address comcast gave us will the linksys just pass everything through to the old router. How do you create a VPN if traffic is just sent to the inside port of the old router.
What is my next step and is the incoming workstation just like any other workstation on my network?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

if you can access the comcast gateway interface page, you can set up the DMZ to point to the ip your own router is getting from it and all should be just the way it was before ( provided your own router is still configured correctly )

If you can not access the interface page on the comcast gateway, you'll need to contact comcast and have them log into it and configure the DMZ

once dmz is setup, all traffic going to your static ip will be redirected to your own router


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

The comcast router is using dhcp to provide an incoming address to my old router creating a private network between my old and new router. I am assuming I need to make this static. Do I keep this small net and just put a static address on the external port of my old router, or can I leave it alone. Since there is only one internal connection to the new router will everything just automatically be forwarded to the old router. On the linksys, it wants me to put in an Ip address for the computer in the DMZ.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to go into the Comcast router and configure the DMZ. As I recall, the Comcast router's range is 10.0.1.x for their business service. I just did this, I configure the DMZ for 10.0.1.2, then configured the connected router's WAN settings for a static IP address and pointed it to 10.0.1.2 for the IP address and 10.0.1.1 for the Default Gateway and DNS Server addresses.

Worked for me...


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

Thanks, Putting the router in the DMZ worked and now I can control everything from the second router. Hope my boss doesn't change his mind again.
As for remote access. We have a very small LAN. No servers. (all server work & backups are done remotely) My boss wants to remote access his XP computer at work from his Vista system at home. he wants to control the machine like he was sitting at the keyboard. I have some old XP and Vista books that explain different ways of doing this, but I would like to find out the best and if there are more recent ways of doing this. All private IP addresses are static as is the wan port on the router. Any ideas or issues you see?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I use UltraVNC here for remote control, should work for you as well.


----------



## mccarron (May 1, 2006)

After I got the router situation squared away, I port forwarded the the router to the workstations and used ultravnc and the boss loves it. Thanks for the help


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could assist.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

